
Ask HN: Help me find an article comparing language bootstrapping? - jhardy54
A few months ago I found a webpage that compared languages (C, C++, D, Rust, Zig, etc) on some metric that I can&#x27;t find or remember.<p>It had to do with building the toolchain from scratch with no binaries, cross-compiling, or some  similar metric that looked at the toolchains and how likely they were to continue working for the next 50 years or something. I think it was a personal website with a table comparing the languages.<p>Anyone have the link I&#x27;m looking for? It&#x27;s driving me crazy trying to find it!
======
jhardy54
Found it!

[https://cancel.fm/blog/2019-11/language-
fragility/](https://cancel.fm/blog/2019-11/language-fragility/)

